# Approved Used - Tyres



## Si (Oct 17, 2005)

Wife picked up a Mk3 yesterday from Coulsdon Audi, 7k on the clock... Front tyres look like this.... (see pic)

Grrrrrrrr!


----------



## Bluntiger (May 10, 2016)

Either they are replacement tyres or it has been driven very hard for its 7000 miles !


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

As crap as this is.. Why didn't you check the tyres before buying?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Presume just above the wear indicator bars, otherwise you could pop back and suggest they replace with legal ones?


----------



## Si (Oct 17, 2005)

Waitwhat93 said:


> As crap as this is.. Why didn't you check the tyres before buying?


Guilty as charged - it was pouring with rain, car looked in great condition, 7k miles... and I've never had crap tyres before when buying from Audi. Lesson learned.

3mm is supposed to be their approved used limit, which is the line I just had back from them before I sent this pic. Slides all over the road on acceleration, which is something I've had before when the tyres needing changing on a FWD.


----------



## Si (Oct 17, 2005)

Bluntiger said:


> Either they are replacement tyres or it has been driven very hard for its 7000 miles !


Funny you mention that. It's probably nothing, but Google had two cached versions of pages where the mileage was advertised at 10,500 miles and then 11,500 miles...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks like that when I've had a hire car :twisted:

Those * mileages are estimates. Means nothing.


----------



## Bluntiger (May 10, 2016)

Incidentally, what make are the tyres? Audi only use certain makes and if they are a cheap manufacturer, you'll know they've been changed.


----------



## Si (Oct 17, 2005)

Sport Contact 5's. Must say, I am somewhat shocked by how worn they are but this was an ex-demo car so likely been thrashed to sh*t.

Sent a pic clearly showing the 20p test failed but they've since asked for photos from a proper device - so the Mrs has gone out to buy one from Halfords. Yawn.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I thought it was a 10p test and had to cover the small dots around the inner edge which is minimum road legal.

What's 20p?

Edit: ah, 20p is roughly 2.7mm so it's where you should think about changing them.

Your test looks like it would be 2.5mm which is road legal.


----------



## Bluntiger (May 10, 2016)

Given that it is £400 for a pair of new front tyres, it will be worth it.

Frankly, they should have changed them before they sold the car if they sold it as an 'approved used' or ex-demo, '15' plate Audi. If they don't agree to replace both front tyres, try putting the pictures on Audis Facebook page, not good for Audis approved used reputation that a dealer sells a used TT with 7k miles with front tyres like that.


----------



## Bluntiger (May 10, 2016)

Si said:


> Sport Contact 5's.


For a pair of Continentals to go after 7k miles is pretty hard driving.


----------



## Si (Oct 17, 2005)

Well, I've just measured them with a thibgybob from halfords.

Nearside: 1.9, 1.9, 3.3
Offside: 1.6, 2.0. 3.2

I'm guessing they'll say that at least one of the bands was over 3mm on each tyre and say that's ok. We'll see...


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

With the new consumer trading laws, surely you would be within your rights to return the whole vehicle to them for a refund if you chose to?

That might make them think...

EDIT

I've just taken photos of one of the front tyres on my TT. (They are pretty even with their wear).

My car has just passed the 7500 miles mark. The tyres are Bridgestones.









(note the stylish plaster covering manly umbrella wound!)










Now I drive my car pretty hard, mostly in Dynamic mode. I like a bit of G-force if you know what I mean!

Either your car has been clocked (is this possible?) or it's been tracked or they've nicked the tyres from a higher mileage car because another buyer spotted them when checking it out.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ask for a copy of the whatever point check they supposedly do on used vehicles, they should produce something at least like a health check.

Shocking as if you traded a car in like that they'd knock money off for that and say they need replacing!


----------



## Si (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for taking the time to do that, Blackhole128. Eye opener!


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Dano28 said:


> Ask for a copy of the whatever point check they supposedly do on used vehicles, they should produce something at least like a health check.
> 
> Shocking as if you traded a car in like that they'd knock money off for that and say they need replacing!


Good point -- when I part-ex'd my Z4 for the TT, they spotted that it would soon need 4 new tyres and knocked the part-ex down by £500.

I suppose they'd just say that the tyre state was reflected in the sale price though. If they say that, then point out that they ought to have mentioned this before the sale.

Sounds to me like it's going to be best to argue the safety angle. If the tyres are barely legal, I'd expect a main dealer to put good ones on.

If you don't get anywhere, I suggest you complain direct to Audi. Take lots of photos & measurements of the tyres as they are now before you put more mileage on.


----------



## Bluntiger (May 10, 2016)

Si said:


> Well, I've just measured them with a thibgybob from halfords.
> 
> Nearside: 1.9, 1.9, 3.3
> Offside: 1.6, 2.0. 3.2
> ...


That uneven wear suggests some serious wheel-spinning and/or flat spotting from heavy breaking.


----------



## Si (Oct 17, 2005)

Blackhole - notice how your wear indicators are nowhere near close...

Here's a better pic showing how close they are on this TT.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Wow - that really is only just the right side of legal. I'd be looking to change tyres when they get that low just from a safety perspective.

Mine from a similar angle:


----------



## Si (Oct 17, 2005)

So, my wife has been out, bought the device, I've measured all 6 channels over both front tyres, taken photos, sent them on - and remember, this is because the 20p test wasn't good enough and they ASKED for me to do this!

And then I have this back...

"It is hard to see which tyre is which on here but my workshop manager said you would need to bring it back to us so we can measure it here. If the measurements are out then he will make sure the tyre gauge used is calibrated correctly.

I know it is a bit of a drive but we would need to see the car again if you can get it down to us?"

They're going to get both barrels now, idiots. I'm fuming! They are an hour's drive away from us.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Sounds like they're trying for the "not worth the effort" route.

If it's worth it to you then take it and unleash hell.

Make sure to make written complaints to them and Audi UK


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I suppose you'd have to take it back to them if they'd already agreed to change the tyres. I suggest you make sure they have a set in stock in case they find in your favour. You don't want a second trip!

Just trawling the web - another Audi forum had a guy who said in a similar conversation:

"Having recently bought my approved used A4 B7. I spotted the front tyres wanted replacing. I was assured they would be done anyway as the approved used policy states they must be replaced if wear is below 3mm. So yours should have been done before you got the car."

If that's right, you ought to get satisfaction.


----------



## Si (Oct 17, 2005)

I've already booked and paid for a slot at kwikfit, 4 new tyres. I did that last night... And just sent the receipt on to the dealer, asking if they might make a contribution since the car is sliding about.

Things got silly today because after been asked for and then providing proof, it wasn't good enough.


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

You are more likely to get them to fit new tyres than them contribute for tyres you get from Kwik Fit.
It will be easier for them doing it that way.
I'd personally cancel the Kwik Fit appointment and make sure I was doing plenty of wheel spins all the way back to where they are based to make sure they need to replace them.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Just watch out for the dealer saying, "we'll replace the tyres, Sir."

What you'll likely get is a set of cheap Chinese ditch finders. They'll have plenty of tread but no more grip than you have now!


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't accept anything less than AO rated Audi approved tyres. Play them at their own game....


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Agree with cancelling Kwik Fit. I think that using a 3rd party would let the dealer off the hook as you will have no real proof that the tyres needed changing without being able to show them the worn ones and make their own assessment.

Also, it almost looks like you're trying to hide the evidence if they've asked to see the tyres and you turn up with 4 new ones and a receipt you want paying. (Obviously you're not, but that may be what it looks like to them).

This is the Audi dealer's problem - give them a chance to see it and fix it to your satisfaction.

It might be worth mentioning that the tyres are showing considerably more wear than the mileage on the car suggests. You could ask them if the car has:

1) Been used on a track?
2) Got an incorrect mileage reading?
3) Had the original tyres switched for older ones whilst in the dealership?

Tell them that you're considering returning the car to them under the Consumer Rights Act 2015. This would be on the basis that the vehicle is not fit for purpose with dangerously worn tyres on a performance sports car. There is also a section in it that says items sold ought to last a reasonable amount of time. Not sure if either of those things apply in this case - I'm not a lawyer, but it's fair to say that your dealer may just get a little more focussed if they think you're going to make a big fuss and try to return the car.

You might add a little sugar to the medicine by telling them you were intending on using them for servicing, but are having second thoughts if this is how they treat their customers.

They need to fit Audi approved parts as part of the Audi Approved Vehicle scheme, so wouldn't expect anything but the correct tyres fitted by them if they agree to change them.

If they don't budge, then go the Kwik Fit route, send them the ENTIRE bill plus a nominal amount on top for inconvenience. Copy all letters and receipts you send to Audi UK.

Franchised dealers get really twitchy when you get the manufacturer involved!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Noticed you said a bit of a drive back to the Audi dealership you bought it from. Why not drop the car into your local Audi and ask them to check your tyres as you're not sure if they need replacing.

If they say the tyres need replacing are at or below legal minimum, call the supplying dealer when in the other Audi and let the two of them discuss it?


----------



## Si (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks so much for your useful replies, as usual on this forum!

We've kept the kwikfit apt because after sending a very ranting email, I had a reply offering to pay for the two front tyres IF kwikfit measurements marry up with mine. Can't ask fairer than that.

I'm still not happy about the amount of wear at 7k but if say, it was tracked then the Mrs is just going to have a tainted image of it so probably the less she knows, the better!


----------



## Si (Oct 17, 2005)

KwikFit bloke is telling the good wife that the Pilot Sport 2's I ordered are only for BMW's... Oops. Oh well, back tomorrow!


----------



## kipiyami (Sep 15, 2015)

Si said:


> 3mm is supposed to be their approved used limit


You sure about that? I recently bought an approved used Passat and VW's limit is 4mm. I'm surprised Audi is lower.


----------



## Si (Oct 17, 2005)

Wouldn't surprise me! I actually had a better VW experience recently when I bought a Touareg than I have with Audi and this TT. My local VW dealership couldn't have been nicer!

When I called up, interested in the TT I was spun the "My colleague is about to sell to another customer - quick, send a deposit" line. Never get tired of that one, do they. It'd been there over a month.

Kwikfit inspection done, tyres are as I measured and don't match up with theirs! Sent on...


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Wouldn't be surprised if they offered to pay for two tyres because they knew they would have to pay for four if you took it back to them. I think they've tried to pull a fast one and been caught-out.


----------

